

London stock exchange postmortem / diatribe - gtani
http://blogs.computerworld.com/london_stock_exchange_suffers_net_crash

======
bdfh42
A piece written by someone who has no idea what caused the Stock Exchange
crash and who just wants to vent his ignorance of the fundamentals of
transaction processing. He honestly has no idea about technologies like
SQLServer and Windows Server 2003 - just wants to air a set of open source
prejudices.

~~~
Angostura
I came here to say the same. Effectively content free, possibly actually
content negative.

~~~
bdfh42
What's the expression? "I am sure we are all just a little bit dummer for
having read that"

